# ALL APP OR RESOURCES



## 4706855712 (Dec 7, 2019)

Was told to use WorkDay & Kronos however...

Kronos seem to be so outdated its hard for me to believe a company with 17.5 billion in revenue has suck an out outdated system.

My Time card says 45hrs & My paycheck says 30hrs for thanksgiving week?

My workday willnot let me contact management chain & under my profile, job, & timeline, compensation it says I received $13 000 sign on bonus that I never got.

I have a paper trail, screen shots & well documented all this with Leaders & on my workday.


PLEASE PROVIDE ANY RESOURCES or APP I CAN UTILIZE AS A TEAM MEMBER.


*I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT BENEFITS TARGET OFFERS


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 8, 2019)

We aren’t target. Also if your username is your phone number, change it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Talk to your hr. Thanksgiving is under holiday pay separate from regular hour. 13000. Bonus & if you are team member, maybe 13.00 an hour.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 8, 2019)

If you are a new hire, Target does not offer a lot of benefits until you have worked a certain amount of time/hours. Many kick in around the six month mark.

www.targetpayandbenefits.com has a lot of the information you are looking for.


----------

